# 01 Altima t'stat housing stuck!



## rlbatez (Nov 28, 2008)

2.4 engine. I found the thermostat housing and removed the 3 bolts but the housing seems to be stuck on the head! I tapped it lightly but i'm afraid of breaking it. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I would Hit it with a piece of wood by a hammer,but dont hit it hard,what has happened is the sealant between the housing and engine is holding it kinda like a glue,and whatever you do dont pry it with a screwdriver,or the housing may leak in the future


----------



## rlbatez (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks that worked really well.


----------

